# DL360 G6 Issues



## sqrl (Jun 23, 2010)

Guys

Have a Dl360 G6 that I am trying to install Freebsd on v7.1 amd64

it is configured as a raid5.
12GB ram dual quadcore 2.6

The problem I am having is it installs fine (seemingly) but when I reboot following installation completion it sticks at the hit F1 for freebsd. when I hit any key I just get a beeping noise from the system.

Any ideas


----------



## sqrl (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay I seem to have fixed it.

the issue was the geometry of the array it was being set as 53555/255/32 by the installation, changing this to 65535/255/32 as reported by smartstart allows it to boot


----------

